# Mondlichtung



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (29. Juli 2008)

Joa, wie kommt man zur Mondlichtung wenn man kein Druide ist ?  Gibts da überhaupt nen Weg oder sit der Ort wirklich nur für Druiden ?


----------



## Mindista (29. Juli 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Joa, wie kommt man zur Mondlichtung wenn man kein Druide ist ?  Gibts da überhaupt nen Weg oder sit der Ort wirklich nur für Druiden ?



laufen?

vom teufelswald oder winterquell durch die holzschlundfeste durch ?


----------



## Delorion (29. Juli 2008)

zwischen Teufelswald und Winterspring in der Höhle zweigt ein Weg zur Mondlichtung ab.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Teufelswald im Norden durch die Höhlen der..ähm wie heissen sie nocht, naja diese Bären da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In  der Höhle dann bei so einer kleinen Brücke rechts runter hüpfen! Und einfach dem Gang folgen. Wenn du bei der Brücke geradeaus gehst, kommst nach Winterspring.

Achja, die Mobs dort dürften für dich feindlich sein, es sei denn, du hast dort die RufQs gemacht. Jenachdem welche Klasse und Level du hast, dürftest da mit 1-2 mal sterben durchkommen (ich bin 2mal gestorben, hab aber auch zuerst den Falschen WEg nach Winterspring genommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lvl 45 Krieger


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (29. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst so ca lvl 48, dann kannste in Felwood bei den Timbermaw das erste Rufquest machen. Wenn du das fertig hast, müßtest du bei denen den Ruf unfreundlich haben (ansonsten bringste halt noch ein paar von den Teddies um, bringt 10 ruf pro kill), das reicht um durch die Holzschlundfeste im Norden nach Winterspring und Moonglade zu gelangen. Ansonsten kannste dich nur durchsterben =)


----------



## The Future (29. Juli 2008)

Also du gehst vom Teufelswald zu den Furbolgs dort nimst du die q an beendest sie ab da kannst du dann durch ohne das die dich angreifen und kannst nach Winterquell gehen und zur Mondlichtung.


----------



## Jo_1984 (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm man muss auch als nicht Druide nach Moonglade, z.B. um eine Q aus Maraudon dort abzugeben.


B2T: Wie du hinkommst wurde ja schon gesagt. Und noch was wenn du den Flugpunkt suchst der ist nicht direkt in MG selbst, da ist er nur für Druiden sondern im Süden der Karte


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> ähm man muss auch als nicht Druide nach Moonglade, z.B. um eine Q aus Maraudon dort abzugeben.



stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen 
anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.

merkste was ?


----------



## Mindista (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe mit meinen schamanen eine qeust in donnerfels bekommen, wegen der ich zum beispiel dort hin müsste

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1123

und da ich schon ruf dort habe, komme ich ohne probleme hin und hole auch gleich den fp.
nebenbei gibs für verzauberer zum skillen dort auch ein prima rezept, welches es nicht woanders gibt.


----------



## Jo_1984 (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?




Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob man Nach moonglade will als Nicht-Druide oder eben nicht und welcher Aufwand damit verbunden ist. 

Der TE wollte es wissen und ihm wurde geholfen...


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob man Nach moonglade will als Nicht-Druide oder eben nicht und welcher Aufwand damit verbunden ist.
> 
> Der TE wollte es wissen und ihm wurde geholfen...



ich wollte dem TE auch nur sagen, das man nicht jedes quest machen muss. 
Weil der EP pro Zeit bzw EP pro Aufwand nicht lohnt


----------



## bny' (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?



Hat er etwa gesagt, dass er es sinnvoll findet?


----------



## Theradiox (29. Juli 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> ähm man muss auch als nicht Druide nach Moonglade, z.B. um eine Q aus Maraudon dort abzugeben.
> 
> 
> B2T: Wie du hinkommst wurde ja schon gesagt. Und noch was wenn du den Flugpunkt suchst der ist nicht direkt in MG selbst, da ist er nur für Druiden sondern im Süden der Karte



Lass ihn einfach blubbern, er kann nicht anders!
Schau dir einfach mal seine Post´s an, er liefert absolut nur solche Kommentare! Höchstwahrscheinlich ist er auch einer von denjenigen die den Handels-Channel zuspammen mit ihren völlig abstrusen Kommentaren.

@TE wenn du für die Quest hin musst, der ist ganz im Westen, einfach den Weg Richtung Norden und dann den ersten Abzweiger nach Westen nehmen. Wenn du schonmal in der Gegend bist reise weiter Richtung Osten (auch durch den Tunnel) und hole dir den FP in Winterspring falls noch nicht vorhanden.

Grüße


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die landschaft genießen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jo_1984 (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich wollte dem TE auch nur sagen, das man nicht jedes quest machen muss.
> Weil der EP pro Zeit bzw EP pro Aufwand nicht lohnt




Ajo, wie gesagt es ist jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (29. Juli 2008)

Ganz chillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thx für die Antworten, wollte da nur hin, um Mal zu gucken weils da angeblich so schön ist, also bleibt Mal locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich wollte dem TE auch nur sagen, das man nicht jedes quest machen muss.
> Weil der EP pro Zeit bzw EP pro Aufwand nicht lohnt



Wo steht das er wegen einer Quest dorthin will?
Nur dort gibt es übrigens http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13895 Das einzige Item mit Itemlevel 60 das schon ein Level 1 Char tragen kann. Wird aber nur sehr selten dort verkauft.


----------



## Jemira (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich wollte dem TE auch nur sagen, das man nicht jedes quest machen muss.
> Weil der EP pro Zeit bzw EP pro Aufwand nicht lohnt


Vielleicht ist es einigen einfach egal wie schnell sie 70 werden? und leveln des leveln wegen bzw um sich die gaaanze Welte von World of Warcraft anzuschauen? Nicht jedemanns sache ist es schnell schnell 70, schnell inis, schnell kara schnell epixx pls... usw.
Es ist ein Spiel, jedem das sein er soll machen was ihm am meisten Spaß macht, und wenn er sich als nicht Druide die Mondlichtung anschauen will, wieso nicht.
Auserdem gibt da ja auch zum Mondfest quests oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Jo_1984 (29. Juli 2008)

Theradiox schrieb:


> Lass ihn einfach blubbern, er kann nicht anders!
> Schau dir einfach mal seine Post´s an, er liefert absolut nur solche Kommentare! Höchstwahrscheinlich ist er auch einer von denjenigen die den Handels-Channel zuspammen mit ihren völlig abstrusen Kommentaren.



Jo ich weiß, so Leute gibt es halt...bei manchen Antworten von ihm könnt ich echt....


----------



## Greeki (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?



Aq Questreihe weitermachen
Events feiern
Epic Ring abholen

merkste was? Ja du kennst dich ned ganz so doll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nur so btw: Man muss nicht auf Teufel komm raus questen und manche schaun sich auch gerne alle Gegenden an. (Oder erkunden alle für WotLK)


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?


Ja, das es nicht jedem auf Power-Leveling ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Aq Questreihe weitermachen
> Events feiern
> Epic Ring abholen
> 
> ...



ganz vergessen der epic ring ist besser als lvl 61 ring vom bollwerk 

du willst mich schon wieder nicht verstehen,
es geht darum das der aufwand nun überhauptnicht lohnt dorthin zugehen


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (29. Juli 2008)

Zudem:

Ich bin Druide, wollte aber auch Mal gucken, wie man zu bestimmten Orten zu Fuß kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Zudem:
> 
> Ich bin Druide, wollte aber auch Mal gucken, wie man zu bestimmten Orten zu Fuß kommt
> 
> ...



hahahaha ;D
wie ich jetzt gerne greeki´s gesicht sehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz vergessen der epic ring ist besser als lvl 61 ring vom bollwerk
> 
> du willst mich schon wieder nicht verstehen,
> es geht darum das der aufwand nun überhauptnicht lohnt dorthin zugehen



Du schießt mal wieder übers Ziel hinaus.
Hast du dir die Stats mal angeschaut? Das ist kein DPS Ring das ist ein NaturResi Ring speziell für Hydross recht gut (in Kombo mit dem JC Ring)
Der einzige der hier nichts verstehen will bist du, denn es geht *NICHT* um irgendeine Entlohnung sondern alleine um die AUSSICHT und um das Gebiet selber. Manche Spieler finden halt Gegenden eben schön und stimmig und dazu gehört definitiv Moonglade.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> und dazu gehört definitiv Moonglade.



das hast du gerade beschlossen ?

gz !
mir gefällts nicht, ich geh lieber nach silithus

btw. jeder naturresi ring über lvl 65 ist besser als der


----------



## Gocu (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für eine Quest...


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (29. Juli 2008)

-_-'

Also nochmal ^-^:

Per Teleport zur Mondlichtung -> Langweilig.
Da ich die Welt mal erkunden wollte, lief ich halt (nachdem ich hier Hilfe bekam) dahin. Als nächstes lauf ich halt nach Winterquell und gucke was da so ist :>


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juli 2008)

huldigt blubber. er weiß alles, er kann alles, nur auf ihn darf man hören. verbeugt euch, ungläubige.

konnte gerade nicht anders...


/edit: nicht einmal druiden dürfen nach mondlichtung, es ist verbotenes land...


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Amen Bruder!
/pray


----------



## Greeki (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das hast du gerade beschlossen ?
> 
> gz !
> mir gefällts nicht, ich geh lieber nach silithus
> ...



Achso und mit deiner Aussage hast du beschlossen dass es nicht so ist? Ich würde meine 12k Gold verwetten das bei einer Umfrage über die schönsten Gebiete Moonglade besser als Sili abschneidet. Abgesehen davon musste Sili extra umgebaut werden um überhaupt Zustimmung zu erlangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die grünen Ringe sind 1. Selten 2. daher auch teuer. Nen Drachen haut man heutzutage im vorbeilaufen und aus Spass um und schon hat man den Ring.
Aber mal wieder schön wie du zig Argumente einfach liegen lässt und einfach postest. Vorallem neue Spieler kennen das Gebiet gar nicht (weil man dort eben nur für eine Quest hingeschickt wird) und fragen daher nach (inGame, in Foren usw.) wie man überhaupt dort hinkommt und wozu das Gebiet gut ist.


----------



## maddrax (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?




Nene B1ubb... es gibt dort ne Questreihe mit richtig viel EP die dort endet (glaube davon kannste dort 3 machen) und da die meisten eh früher oder später Winterquell gehen und die Rufquests auch gut ep geben, kann man das sehr gut verbinden


----------



## Öbelix1 (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?




darf ich das "merkste was ?" in meine Signatur aufnehmen? ist zu geil!^^


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Achso und mit deiner Aussage hast du beschlossen dass es nicht so ist? Ich würde meine 12k Gold verwetten das bei einer Umfrage über die schönsten Gebiete Moonglade besser als Sili abschneidet. Abgesehen davon musste Sili extra umgebaut werden um überhaupt Zustimmung zu erlangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch ich hab nicht gesagt silithus ist eines der schönsten gebiete
ich habe gesagt, ICH ( nicht du oder wer anders sondern ICH ) gehe dort lieber hin
du hast geschrieben, moongalde gehört defenitiv zu den schönsten gebieten.

du wirst den unterschied schon finden !



Greeki schrieb:


> Die grünen Ringe sind 1. Selten 2. daher auch teuer. Nen Drachen haut man heutzutage im vorbeilaufen und aus Spass um und schon hat man den Ring.



ähm es gibt 25 dailys quest, 1 ring im AH kommt natürlich auf den server an, kostet im AH zwischen 10 - 100g
25 dailys quest ca. 300g 

ähm jo, müss ma nicht darüber diskutieren oder ?



Greeki schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder schön wie du zig Argumente einfach liegen lässt und einfach postest. Vorallem neue Spieler kennen das Gebiet gar nicht (weil man dort eben nur für eine Quest hingeschickt wird) und fragen daher nach (inGame, in Foren usw.) wie man überhaupt dort hinkommt und wozu das Gebiet gut ist.



ich habe keine argumenten einfach liegen gelassen.
Ich rede nur darum das moonglade vielleicht ein gebiet ist, wenn man lvl 70 ist um es zu erkunden 
aber ich würde es im lowlvl bereich nicht besuchen, da mir persönlich zuviel zeit verloren geht.
und die mehrheit der spieler wollen nunmal schnell voran kommen.



@ öbelix 
ja kannst machen ;D


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Achso und mit deiner Aussage hast du beschlossen dass es nicht so ist? Ich würde meine 12k Gold verwetten das bei einer Umfrage über die schönsten Gebiete Moonglade besser als Sili abschneidet. Abgesehen davon musste Sili extra umgebaut werden um überhaupt Zustimmung zu erlangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würd da nochmal meine 2G, 51S und 93K von meinem lvl 12 Twink Schurken drauf packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber btw:

/sign ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und die mehrheit der spieler wollen nunmal schnell voran kommen.



ah.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juli 2008)

Wider Erwarten, und ja ich gebe es zu die Frage ist geschickt im Text des TEs versteckt, geht es hier nicht um den potentiellen Nutzen der Quest auf der Monlichtung, sondern allein um die zu beschreitenden Wege. Und wenn sich die zwei Fronten jetzt wieder lieb haben könnten, wäre ich sehr verbunden, ansonsten Beule.

Wenn ihr über Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis der gestellten WoW Aufgaben in Relation zur Spieltiefe diskutieren wollt, macht ein seperates Thema auf.


----------



## domes (29. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist längst beantwortet und seit einigen Posts geht es nur noch darum den Troll zu füttern. Der wird aber weder satt werden, noch sich in Luft auflösen. 
/ignore und "close bitte".


----------



## Öbelix1 (29. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten, und ja ich gebe es zu die Frage ist geschickt im Text des TEs versteckt, geht es hier nicht um den potentiellen Nutzen der Quest auf der Monlichtung, sondern allein um die zu beschreitenden Wege. Und wenn sich die zwei Fronten jetzt wieder lieb haben könnten, wäre ich sehr verbunden, ansonsten Beule.
> 
> Wenn ihr über Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis der gestellten WoW Aufgaben in Relation zur Spieltiefe diskutieren wollt, macht ein seperates Thema auf.



dachte ich auch eben...aber ich fand schon gut die diskussion ob man jetz pre bc sachen holt, den man mit 61 wieder wegwirft oder gleich neues dann auf 61 abholt^^

*edith:

btw...1. auf 3 seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerandos (29. Juli 2008)

Bitte b1ubb!

Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und benutze Dein Gehirn! Es ist ja angeblich soo toll.

Werte aus:

- Dein Verhalten
- Reaktion der Community (100% negativ)

Denke bitte folgende Aussage durch:

"Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass andere Menschen andere Einstellungen haben und möglicherweise die Begriffe Spass und Sinn für sich anders definieren als man selber."

und wenn Du ganz lieb bist:

"Auch wenn ich diese Einstellungen nicht verstehe und nicht nachvollziehen kann und sie unter keinen Umständen jemals übernehmen würde, so nehme ich deren Existenz hin und störe mich nicht daran."

LG Kerandos


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Juli 2008)

*seufz*

Es ist immer das Gleiche (nur keiner will es sehen):

"Bestimmte" Leute schreiben etwas - und der Stress beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: TIP - solltest Du dort sein (auf der Mondlichtung (als Nicht-Druide), vergiß nicht, Die den Flugpunkt zu holen !!! Da gibts nen FP im Süden (Ally). Wo der Horde-FP ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

(ich durfte das Ganze (ohne Ruf bei der Holzschlundfeste) damals 2x machen, weil ich den FP vergessen hab *gg* Der Flugpunkt ist, wenn Du aus der Feste auf die (wunderschöne) Mondlichtung kommst, rechts herum, den Weg entlang zum alten Grab (oder Gruft..?)

MfG

EDIT: wäre dafür den Thread zu schließen, da ab jetzt wohl eh nur noch flames kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage des TS ist doch beantwortet, oder?
EDIT: @TS - wenn Du den Ruf nicht extra farmen willst, um die HSF durchqueren zu können, ist ein Hexer auf der Mondlichtung Dein bester Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masahiko (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, die Frage ist, was interessiert es dich was er da will.

wenn du das spiel kenn würdest, wüstest du das auch non dudu´s dort hin müssen um Quest´s abzugeben.
zumindest Alli Spieler


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich wollte dem TE auch nur sagen, das man nicht jedes quest machen muss.
> Weil der EP pro Zeit bzw EP pro Aufwand nicht lohnt


sorry blubb auch wenn du mir dank deiner meist konstruktiven Beiträge sehr wohlgesonnen bist

gibt tatsächlich leute in dem rollenspiel die da quests wegen der story machen und nicht um in kürzester Zeit X EP zu bekommen 
und nebenbei ... wenn man neu in WoW ist und man von einem Ort hört wo man zwar "hin muss" wegen quest oder ähnliches wo man aber nciht weiss wo das ist oder wie man da hinkommen kann dann wird man doch erst recht neugierig. 

Problem in diesem Falle ist die Tatsache das der user eine Wegbeschreibung braucht und die nicht irgendwo leicht ´durch ne karte zu finden ist weil man spezifische angaben braucht.

lg


----------



## Greeki (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Falsch ich hab nicht gesagt silithus ist eines der schönsten gebiete
> ich habe gesagt, ICH ( nicht du oder wer anders sondern ICH ) gehe dort lieber hin
> du hast geschrieben, moongalde gehört defenitiv zu den schönsten gebieten.
> 
> du wirst den unterschied schon finden !



Ich glaub du hast ihn nicht gefunden. Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


> Umfrage über die schönsten Gebiete Moonglade besser als Sili abschneidet.



Ja das ist eine Verallgemeinerung, aber durch einige Gespräche die ich im Laufe meiner WoW Karriere geführt habe ist diese Aussage "relativ" fundiert. Sicher kann man aber nur sein wenn man eine Monsterumfrage startet und das Ergebnis dann anschaut.



b1ubb schrieb:


> aber ich würde es im lowlvl bereich nicht besuchen, da mir persönlich zuviel zeit verloren geht.
> und die mehrheit der spieler wollen nunmal schnell voran kommen.



Die Aussage ist sogar noch besser fundiert als meine. (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  Bevor ich Buffed kannte dachte ich es ehrlich gesagt auch, mittlerweile ist mit klar geworden das es viele verschiedene Leute gibt die komplett andere Ziele haben als schnell voranzukommen. Es gibt sogar extra Server dafür. (Nein das ist kein RP Flame, ich will nur klar machen das dort NICHT alles auf pure Effizienz und Schnelligkeit hinausläuft.)

@ Noxiel: Ich will hier keine Kosten-Nutzen Diskussion aufbringen, sondern einfach aufzeigen das man andere Ansichten und Ausrichtungen/Ziele respektieren soll und nicht einfach sagen: "Was willst du dort, is eh sinnlos". Respekt ist das was heutzutage fehlt.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

In der Mondlichtung gibt es übrigends noch was tolles für das viele wenn sie nicht AH Preise zahlen wollen dahin laufen müssen:
Formel: Runenverzierte Arkanitrute

War froh dass ich einen Druiden hab als mein Verzauberer so weit war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juli 2008)

Ich schaue mir das an, wenn es wieder in User: "B1ubb du pöser Mensch" oder B1ubb: "Ihr seid selber plöd, ich bin unschuldig"  hinausläuft, schließe ich den Thread und denke mir etwas aus, den Betroffenen ein wenig den Respekt zur Netiquette näher zu bringen.

Bis dahin, bedient Euch einer ordentlichen Sprache.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juli 2008)

doch ich habe deine aussage gefunden, dachte nur du würdest wissen was du schreibst.
hier dein sätzchen.



Greeki schrieb:


> Manche Spieler finden halt Gegenden eben schön und stimmig und dazu gehört definitiv Moonglade.



und btw. 
ich habe eine ganz normale frage gestellt, was er als nicht druide dort will ?
was war an dieser frage schlecht oder respektlos ?


----------



## Tuminix (29. Juli 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Joa, wie kommt man zur Mondlichtung wenn man kein Druide ist ?  Gibts da überhaupt nen Weg oder sit der Ort wirklich nur für Druiden ?



Warte auf das nächste Mondfest und teleportiere Dich einfach hin und besorg Dir den Flugpunkt.. Mach das selbst mit lvl 10chars, die evtl. sogar nach einem Jahr weiter zockst, und Du wirst Deine Quests ohne dumm Ruf für eine fast tote Fraktion (Verzauberkünstler bestätigen die Ausnahme) farmen zu müssen abgeben können...  





> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.



Merkst was b1ubb? *gg*


----------



## maddrax (29. Juli 2008)

Ach das ist doch keine Arbeit, brauchst doch bloß die paar Quests machen damit man unfreundlich ist und das reicht ja schon. Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau wie es bei mir damals war aber bekommen Druiden nicht automatisch diese Teleportationsfähigkeit, so das sie gar kein Ruf farmen müssen um zur Mondlichtung zu machen?


----------



## Angord (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> doch ich habe deine aussage gefunden, dachte nur du würdest wissen was du schreibst.
> hier dein sätzchen.
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt, du hast am Anfang gefragt, was er da will. Such dir nun eine beliebige Antwort auf deine Frage aus und betrachte dann deine Gegenantwort, merkste was?

Nicht? Gut, ich zitiere mal direkt:



> ähm man muss auch als nicht Druide nach Moonglade, z.B. um eine Q aus Maraudon dort abzugeben.



Ist ein Grund um nach Moonglade zu müssen, daraufhin kam von dir:



> stimmt, ganz vergessen lieber 1 std zu einem questgeber hinlaufen bzw zuerst ruf pushen
> anstatt in 1 std ca 10 quests zu machen und das 10 fache an ep bekommen.
> 
> merkste was ?



Merkste jetzt was?

Es wurd ein plausibler Grund genannt um als Nicht-Druide nach Moonglade zu wollen, also deine Frage beantwortet. Aber anstatt das einfach hinzunehmen meinst du mal wieder nachtreten zu müssen und in deine unendlichen Güte uns einen literarischen Erguss deinerseits zu präsentieren, indem du einfach sagst "Ne, find ich scheisse, also ist scheisse, bringt mir nichts, also bringts allen nichts und wenn du das noch immer nicht gemerkt hast bist du ein kleiner Kacknoob der es nie zu was bringen wird".

Sieh es doch einfach mal ein, dass du auch mal falsch liegst bzw. das andere deine Ansichten nicht vertreten. Ich bin zwar nicht wirklich aktiv hier im Forum, lese allerdings recht oft hier, zum teil auch einfach um Spaß zu haben oder weil mich ne bestimmte Frage interessiert, weil ich es vllt. selbst nicht so genau weiß. Nur leider ist meistens bei ganz normal gestellten Fragen immer einer dabei, der sofort die Intelligenz des TE anzweifelt, da es ja soooo offensichtlich ist. Komischerweise findet man in solchen Posts aber auch nie eine Antwort auf die Frage.

Auch wenn die Frage zum x-ten Mal hier auftaucht, dann lies die doch gar nicht erst oder wenn du dich davon nicht abhalten kannst, dann benutz bitte mal nicht den Antwortbutton um ein "SUFU!!!!11einself" in den Raum zu brüllen sondern lass es einfach ruhen. Natürlich hast du in manchen Fällen recht und Google liefert innerhalb von 0,3425 Sekunden das Ergebnis auf die Frage, aber mich persönlich kotzt so eine überhebliche Art einfach nur noch an (damit bist jetzt nicht nur du und nicht nur dieses Forum gemeint, gibt es leider oft genug auch in anderen Foren).

Und jetzt darfst du mich zurückflamen, was ich doch fürn kacknoob bin und wie ich es mir eigentlich erlauben darf dich anzugreifen, freu mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## Animos93 (29. Juli 2008)

vom teufelswald oder winterquell durch die holzschlundfeste durch ?
oder du kletterst über die berge 
oder wartest auf dieses eine eventXD


----------



## Mystic_Blue (29. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> nebenbei gibs für verzauberer zum skillen dort auch ein prima rezept, welches es nicht woanders gibt.


Wo ist denn auf Mondlichtung ein Verzauberkunstlehrer? Oder wer hat dort das Rezept?


----------



## Mindista (29. Juli 2008)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Wo ist denn auf Mondlichtung ein Verzauberkunstlehrer? Oder wer hat dort das Rezept?




klick mal hier auf den link, da siehst du wer es hat und wo der npc steht:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16243

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steht dedas rezept nicht immer zur verfügung und hat eine gewisse respawnzeit.


----------



## Sylor (29. Juli 2008)

hexer kan sich in der Nacht glaub ich auch zur Mondlichtung porten


----------



## Öbelix1 (29. Juli 2008)

Sylor schrieb:


> hexer kan sich in der Nacht glaub ich auch zur Mondlichtung porten



von was träumst du denn? ô0


----------



## Traklar (29. Juli 2008)

Du musst einmal komplett durch denn Teufelswald laufen. Dann kommst du bei der Holzschlundfeste an, jedoch sind die NPCs innen noch feindlich zu dir gesonnen, daher musst du die Furbolgs links unten abfarmen, welche dann Ruf Items droppen die du bei dem Typen vor der Feste abgeben kannst. Ab neutral kannst du dann durch.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (29. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Du musst einmal komplett durch denn Teufelswald laufen. Dann kommst du bei der Holzschlundfeste an, jedoch sind die NPCs innen noch feindlich zu dir gesonnen, daher musst du die Furbolgs links unten abfarmen, welche dann Ruf Items droppen die du bei dem Typen vor der Feste abgeben kannst. Ab neutral kannst du dann durch.


ich hab mich da durchgeprügelt ^^


----------



## hansa_export (29. Juli 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> ich hab mich da durchgeprügelt ^^



Habe ich zuerst auch so gemacht, klappte soweit ganz gut wenn nur 1-2 von den Mobs da rumstanden. In der Mitte, wo sich die Wege teilen bin ich zuerst nach Winterquell gegangen, um den Flugpunkt zu holen. Danach zurück in die Mondfederfeste in die Mitte. Dort standen mehrere Mobs auf einen Haufen und versperrten den Weg nach Winterquell. Da habe ich mich von der Brücke direkt auf die fallen lassen, und bin Richtung Winterquell gelaufen was das Zeug hält, hat geklappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Später habe ich mir aber auch den benötigten Ruf besorgt, um dort unbeschadet hin durchzukommen, zwar nicht besonders nützlich wenn man die Flugpunkte bereits hat aber gab immerhin auch ein paar EPs. Musste etwas mehr Ruf farmen als nötig, da ich ja vorher viele Mobs töten musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shogoki (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im dem lvl wird er war scheinlich ne maraudon q abgeben wollen =)


----------



## riggedi (29. Juli 2008)

Sylor schrieb:


> hexer kan sich in der Nacht glaub ich auch zur Mondlichtung porten


Und Tauren werden sich in wunderschöne, anmutige Wesen verwandeln - aber nur nachts in Moonglade...

Riggedi


----------



## Seryma (29. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ich habe mit meinen schamanen eine qeust in donnerfels bekommen, wegen der ich zum beispiel dort hin müsste
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1123
> 
> ...




lies halt erstmal richtig?



> Ziel
> Sprecht mit Rabine Saturna im Dorf Nachthafen auf der Mondlichtung. Die Mondlichtung liegt zwischen dem Teufelswald und Winterquell, *und Ihr erreicht es über den Pfad, der aus der Holzschlundfeste herausführt.*


----------



## 0lorin (29. Juli 2008)

Außerdem kannst du auch auf ein son event warten, hab vergessen wie das heißt, aber du kannst dich dann dahin porten lassen


----------



## Vurvolak (29. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dort gibt es zum Beispiel einen Event-Boss. Deine Frage wäre also geklärt.


----------



## Mindista (29. Juli 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> lies halt erstmal richtig?



öhm jo?  die quest hab ich in donnerfels bekommen und müsste dazu in die mondlichtung, was genau passte da nu nicht?

es war lediglich eine antwort aufs blubbs aussage was dort ein nichtdruide solle

wie im 2.post hier im thread ersichtlich weis ich wohl wie man da hin kommt, bitte lies du erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (29. Juli 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau wie es bei mir damals war aber bekommen Druiden nicht automatisch diese Teleportationsfähigkeit, so das sie gar kein Ruf farmen müssen um zur Mondlichtung zu machen?


Ja, so mache ich das immer wenn ich nach Lvl-up meine Skills aufarbeiten möchte:
Derzeitiges Gasthaus als neuen Heimatort, dann Mondlichtungsteleport, von dort aus kostenlos mit dem Flieger nach Darnassus um beim Druidenlehrer alles neue zu bekommen und dann mit dem Ruhestein wieder zurück zum Gasthaus.


----------



## Angord (29. Juli 2008)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Ja, so mache ich das immer wenn ich nach Lvl-up meine Skills aufarbeiten möchte:
> Derzeitiges Gasthaus als neuen Heimatort, dann Mondlichtungsteleport, von dort aus kostenlos mit dem Flieger nach Darnassus um beim Druidenlehrer alles neue zu bekommen und dann mit dem Ruhestein wieder zurück zum Gasthaus.



Ähm...es gibt auch in Moonglade nen Druidenlehrer, weißt du das?

Von da aus wo du ankommst einfach den Weg runter, links neben dem Haus steht ein Mondbrunnen mit nem Lehrer vor.


----------



## turageo (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> In der Mondlichtung gibt es übrigends noch was tolles für das viele wenn sie nicht AH Preise zahlen wollen dahin laufen müssen:
> Formel: Runenverzierte Arkanitrute



Wollt ich auch noch schreiben. Bin damals hübsch durchgestorben für das Teil (mit dem Ruf war ich damals noch nicht auf so gutem Fuß gestanden).
Die AH-Preise waren (sind?) im Verhältnis zum Level, ab dem man damit was anfangen könnte schon ziemlich herb und selbst mit jetzt zwei 70gern
und entsprechend vielen Verdienstmöglichkeiten, müsste ich das nicht unbedingt für diese Preise im AH kaufen... ;-)

mfg


----------



## Mystic_Blue (29. Juli 2008)

Angord schrieb:


> Ähm...es gibt auch in Moonglade nen Druidenlehrer, weißt du das?
> 
> Von da aus wo du ankommst einfach den Weg runter, links neben dem Haus steht ein Mondbrunnen mit nem Lehrer vor.


Ja, hab ich grade entdeckt... Bevor ich das hier gelesen habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann geht das ganze ja sogar noch schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (29. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> klick mal hier auf den link, da siehst du wer es hat und wo der npc steht:
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16243
> 
> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steht dedas rezept nicht immer zur verfügung und hat eine gewisse respawnzeit.


Ich habe bei der jungen Dame nur Umhang: Überragende Verteidigung gefunden. Und das wird der Buffed-Datenbank nach wohl auch nur dort verkauft.

Dann werde ich die Tage nochmal nach der anderen Formel schauen


----------



## AKDemon (6. November 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Joa, wie kommt man zur Mondlichtung wenn man kein Druide ist ?  Gibts da überhaupt nen Weg oder sit der Ort wirklich nur für Druiden ?



Ja, man kommt auch ohne zu fliegen zur Mondlichtung. Dazu muss man durch die Höhle, die vom Teufelswald richtung Winterquell führt durch. Ca. in der mitte der Höhle geht es rechts ab und man geht ein Stück runter. Dem Höhlenverlauf weiter folgen und ihr seid angekommen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die frage ist, was machst du dort wenn du kein druide bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eranikus besiegen. Für dieses Event lohnt es sich sicherlich auch als Nicht-Druide.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Eranikus besiegen. Für dieses Event lohnt es sich sicherlich auch als Nicht-Druide.


Quests abgeben auch noch...


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

UND

Man muss die Mondlichtung auch entdecken um den Erfolg für Kalimdor zu bekommen... also rein in die Mondlichtung und wieder raus


----------

